# Commander Character Class



## BlackMoria (Feb 5, 2007)

A question - Will someone who takes the Commander class for this adventure path get opportunities to fully strut his stuff, like commanding small or large military units at some point?

Seems like a good class to try out if there is going to be military style battles to be fought and troops to be commanded.  Or is the party in Burning Sky doing the traditional party thing and trying to stay out of path of the war while they do their thing?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 5, 2007)

There's *definitely* going to be direct military involvement.


----------



## BlackMoria (Feb 5, 2007)

Excellent!  Because it would be a shame to invest into this class and not get to inspire some troops and get some battlefield time in.


----------



## Selganor (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess it's a typo that he gets *3 skillpoints at 1st level and not *4 like everybody else?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, a typo. Thanks for mentioning it.

WotBS typos. Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------

